# Desert Island Escape prizes



## AlienLiaru (Nov 11, 2016)

So I can't seem to find any info on this. What prizes do you get for playing Desert Island Escape and how to achieve them?


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 11, 2016)

i think beating all the beginner levels gets you a wii u station, but i don't really remember. i haven't gotten a lot of prizes because i'm bad at it


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 12, 2016)

I got the Wii U station but I've seen that you can win island-themed furniture?


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 12, 2016)

I got a ocean-horizon wall for getting over the point limit on the first level, haven't played it much though so unsure of the prizes.


----------



## Holly... (Nov 12, 2016)

There's prizes?? I've only played it once and didn't get enough points... I don't know how I feel about wasting Play Coins just on one game...


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 12, 2016)

First four prizes are in this order:
Desert Island Escape Wall
Wii U Station
Desert Island Escape Floor
Wii U Game Rack

I forget the official names. I have finished 25 of the available 30 stages, so I'll get the other prizes soon.


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 12, 2016)

Holly... said:


> There's prizes?? I've only played it once and didn't get enough points... I don't know how I feel about wasting Play Coins just on one game...




If you scan in amiibo villagers it wil cost 0 Play coins.


----------



## Burumun (Nov 12, 2016)

whatnamenow said:


> If you scan in amiibo villagers it wil cost 0 Play coins.



That, and if you're someone who walks around with their 3DS a lot but didn't play any games that use play coins until now, you've probably saved up a good amount, anyway. The limit is 300 play coins, but yeah.

Also, I'm not sure if it's the same for "hiring" villagers with play coins, but I know if you scan in amiibos, it will let you keep the same team you played with last time, so you might only have to buy them if you switch teams. Unfortunately, if you decide to create a new team, you'll have to scan in the entire team again, but if you've already found a good team, anyway, you can save a bit of time, and possibly play coins, if it is the same.


----------



## BriHope03 (Nov 12, 2016)

Holly... said:


> There's prizes?? I've only played it once and didn't get enough points... I don't know how I feel about wasting Play Coins just on one game...



Do you not have any Amiibo cards? They don't cost anything to use.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 12, 2016)

I can confirm the 5th Desert Island Escape item is a frying pan, obtained from completing the first 6 of 10 advanced mode stages.


----------



## Gaby (Nov 12, 2016)

You also get meow coupons for reaching target scores on each stage~


----------



## mintellect (Nov 12, 2016)

I was wondering this as well, thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## Holly... (Nov 12, 2016)

BriHope03 said:


> Do you not have any Amiibo cards? They don't cost anything to use.



I decided not to bother buying the reader and just save up for the Switch.


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 12, 2016)

FancyThat said:


> I got a ocean-horizon wall for getting over the point limit on the first level, haven't played it much though so unsure of the prizes.



I got over the point limit on the 1st level and didn't get anything.


----------

